
Show HN: DropPy – Python-based automation via drag and drop, for macOS - geberl
https://droppyapp.com
======
geberl
I wrote DropPy to gain access to all the items provided by macOS' drag & drop
implementation. Then I pipe the results through some simple, reusable Python
classes.

Would love any feedback!

